
Synchronous Reads Asynchronous Writes in Ruby - r11t
http://www.slideshare.net/pauldix/synchronous-reads-asynchronous-writes-rubyconf-2009?src=embed
======
alttab
these guys are positioned to make a lot of money.

Good slides.

